# Carrots and Constipation



## Joanne (Feb 3, 2000)

I read on one of the posts that raw and cooked carrots can cause constipation in some people. I eat raw and cooked carrots both and was thinking that this could be a problem for me. I just never thought of it. I was just wondering if many of you found carrots a problem. I love carrots.Joanne


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi. it was me who posted that thing about carrots. let me just reiterate: carrots have been known (both cooked and raw) to help with both diarrhea and constipation. for some reason i don't know, they can help either case. however, any food stuff at all that is known to help relieve diarrhea i avoid at all costs (white rice, white toast, etc) - i've consumed cooked carrots smothered in olive oil with no adverse affects but perhaps that's due to the olive oil. as a rule tho, i avoid them especially raw (gas)......g-


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

cooked carrots do not bother me but uncooked/fresh well that is a different story....I cant handle any raw veggies including salad except coleslaw...go figure!


----------



## Joanne (Feb 3, 2000)

Thank you for clarifying that carrots can be good for both C & D. I seem to feel really good eating both the raw and cooked so I will continue to eat carrots. Raw carrots are the only raw vegetable that I can handle. Really like them.Joanne


----------

